# Poisons For Sale for good cause.



## Poison_Us (Feb 26, 2010)

In case you missed my post in the Buy/Sell/Swap area, I have updated my For Sale page with a few items and have been discounted with forum members getting first dibs.  You can check out that thread here :
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-291594/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#292305

 The 3 big hitters (over $25) are as follows (you can view the rest on our website.  Prices there do not show forum member discounts)


  Ext. Rare KC-49 in Amber.  Listed @ $350.  Discounted to  $300  (cleaned by Ryan) 






 KR-3 (2", 2 in stock)  Listed @ $100 ea.   Discounted to $80 ea.





 KT-5 (3") Listed @ $180.  Discounted to $150  (cleaned by Ryan) 





 If no takers by mid day or early afternoon Saturday, they will be listed on fleabay with Buy It Now prices as listed here.  If they do not sell, they will not be listed again and will remain on the For Sale page as they sit now and we will have to think of another way to get the money we need by the end of the first week of March.

 Thank you for your time and kindness in advance.


----------



## Chuck1188 (Feb 26, 2010)

Is there a way to just donate money? I dont have much but I feel the need to help you out.


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes you can...any help would be appreciated.
 You and anyone else can email us @
 shauseur@comcast.net for details.


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok, they are now listed on ebay.  

 http://shop.ebay.com/bhasm/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 1, 2010)

Hope your auction does well !


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you.  I listed them with a reserve instead of Buy It Now just in case some people out there were feeling generous this week.


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 8, 2010)

The KT-5 sold, but the rest remain. So they will remain on the website if anyone has a hankerin for any of them.


----------



## epackage (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Poison I had a few people ask for your Paypal info and I hope it helps out....Jim


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 8, 2010)

It has, thank you and everyone who has helped us out.  We really appreciate it.


----------

